# A little help for a newb please



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

So I bought my first bow in a long time last month, a Mission Venture and now I need to get it rigged up so I can shoot it. I had the shop set the draw length and weight, as well as install a peep and rest (QAD Ultra Pro) when I bought it. Now I need sights, release, arrows, broadheads, target etc... I was thinking about the new React sights from Trohy Ridge, can't seem to read enough good things about them. I know the release thing is mostly a personal preference and I should try as many as I can but not sure if I want a dual caliper style or string loop style, any suggestions? Thinking of going with a Scott Sabertooth any pros and cons on it? Does anyone knoe if the trigger is adjustable? Don't have a clue about arrows, so I need all the help I can get. I am set up at a 28" draw and 64 lbs. I do know I want carbon. Also don't have a clue on broadheads. I plan on heading over to Santa Fe Archery in a week or so to let them hook me up. Thanks in advance for the help.

Eric


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I prefer a tru ball caliper release. I have two exactly the same in case i lose one or strap breaks or whatever.
I like very heavy arrows. I shoot full metal jacket style arrows that are a carbon arrow inside of an aluminum arrow. Has served me well.
I like slick trick magnums 100 grains. Cannot say enough. But whatever broad head you choose make sure it is sharp. They all kill when zipped into the kill zone.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

It's hard to give more than suggestions for bow hunting, but here are some:
Bow hunting/shooting is all about the feel of your bow, trigger release, what you like your sights to look like ect. Once you get comfortable with your setup...practice to get even more comfortable. I use a TruFire release with a hair trigger. I tried shooting my bow with my brother's release, that has a heavier pull and shot terribly because it just wasn't fluid for me.

Spot Hogg are great sights, but there are several great brands out there. I prefer tiny pins on my sights.

For arrows, Beman or Easton, 400 weight should be fine for you at 28 in/64lbs.

Broad heads: man you can really open a can of worms with people arguing about these...you would think you criticized their children. Any way...Slick Trick, Montec, Muzzy, Rage are SOME of the great ones.

I used to not like Rages because I had penetration problems with them, but they have this new chisel tip and the wounds they make are outstanding.

Long story short, for all your needs there will be several brands that will work great for you. It comes down to preference and then getting comfortable with your set up. Once you get more familiar with brands, what you like, etc., take a look on ArcheryTalk, you can find some great deals there. But I wouldn't suggest buying something online until you are more comfortable shooting. Try to go to a Proshop and try the release or sight, then go find it cheaper online if possible.


----------



## RVANDY (Feb 15, 2013)

I like and prefer scott releases personally. You pay a little more, but you don't hear of many malfunctions. On the sights I prefer the IQ retina lock. 4 pin for deer hunting, 7 pin for out West. Since your starting back new again, this sight will help keep your form consistent for better shooting. Broadheads, I have had fantastic results with gream reapor & slick tricks. Since your going to Santa Fe Archery I would shoot a few different arrows thru the chrono, and see which arrow has the best speed. They are really great, and can help match you up with the best arrow. Hope this helps out, happy hunting!


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

I like the Scott and the new TruBall Hardcore release. My go-to release is my Scott Quickie hook release. I've killed a TON of game with it. I like the hook style for hunting because its faster and easier for me to get on my string loop when I'm rushed or don't want to, or can't, look at the loop- like night hunting hogs. 

Spot Hogg makes great sights but they're way to heavy for my liking. I've shot just about every brand out their through I've sponsorship deal or another and they all work. I've probably killed more animals with a mid-level TruGlo sight than any other and there is NO 20yd pin like the tritium powered "TFO" pin from TruGlo. PERFECT amount of brightness at ALL light levels, without any batteries, and it glows for 5+ years! I have a couple that have been working for about 7 years. Much cheaper and more convenient than using battery power. 

The guys at CBE built me a sight recently that I'm really in love with, except that it won't accept the TFO pin. It has .019 pins for my top 3 and 2 .010 pins below that. It's a dial sight for very long range shooting. This sight is dedicated for shooting at things like mule deer, stag, elk etc. it's more than you need for Texas hunting. But they make a more basic sight that you can have made with different pin sizes, which is terrific for shooting 40+ yards. Custom Bow Equipment - google them. 

Broadheads- I won't touch that. Sufficed to say, they ALL work when placed properly. I've used fixed and mechanicals and they both work. Mechanicals are great on a well placed shot through a soft spot but, if a shot goes wrong, and you need it to break bone or slip past bone and remain intact/functional, fixed blades are better. 

If you need any advice, pm me your number and I'll give you a call next week. We're in the middle of a big hunt for Drury Outdoors' Bow Madness right now so I don't have time to chat. But we'll be done tomorrow night. After that I'll have more free time!

Kill 'me ALL!!


----------

